# 70 Judge Question



## NFoxy22 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi guys. Did a 1970 GTO Judge (Ram Air III) come standard with a safe-T-track rear end? I heard it did in 69, but cannot find any info on 70. Is there a list somewhere about what options came standard with the Judge package?

Thanks much!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

3:55 Posi.... Safe-T-Track was standard both with R/A III & IV.
455's came with the 12 bolt as standard. Judge never had a 455. 

A "basic" Judge like other GTOs came through as base standard packages. Transmissions had their standards, Hurst and TH400. Not all had clocks not all had hood tachs not all had the chin spoiler. I don't know if there is a "list" that just depicts a bare bones package but if you want insite on this you may want to check different books especially authored by Paul Zazzarine or contact PHS and inquire.


----------



## NFoxy22 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the response. So If I have a 70 Judge that appears to have a single track, then either something is worn our or something has been changed, correct? 

I have the build sheet and Safe-t-track is not listed as an option, but assume, as you said, that it is included in the Judge Package, which is why it is not listed.

Thanks!


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

A posi rear end was not standard on the Judge. 

Standard features for a 1970 Judge include 366 hp Ram Air engine, 3-speed standard shift heavy duty transmission with Hurst shifter and T-handle, Rally two wheels minus trim rings and black walls, blacked out grilles, rear trunk lid spoiler and front air dam. Decal stripes with Judge identification. 

There are a few little things not mentioned in the promotional material such as Judges did not have chrome on the front valance panel, it's in the assembly manual.

That's it, everything beyond that was an option.

My Judge is a non-posi too. If GTO JUDGE as a posi in his car bet it says it on the build sheet as option. Hey thanks for the question had to check with Tim at the PONTIAC Museum to be sure!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Not all Judges had a front air damn as stated in print. Some items like the wheel trim rings were available as a dealer option but not factory. There is a lot of misinformation in print I have found over the years in particular the GTO Red Book.

I always lived by the mantra: I don't believe everything I read and only 1/2 of what I see. hell, now a days I can't believe what the heck I am seeing a lot of the time <lol> It's best to check with experts like FNG stated with Tim Dye or what Paul Z wrote on. I had thought the Safe T Track was standard. My car had 4.10's 12 bolt in it when I purchased it (the car was raced) I wanted it back to close to Judge as possible and chose the 3:55 Posi. A fellow in Ohio built it. I don't recall if its a Safe-T track, when I ordered it built I only specified the 3:55 Posi.


----------



## NFoxy22 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys. This has been a fun little mystery to research and solve.

So let me tell you the story:

I'm 29. My dad bought the 1970 GTO Judge (Hardtop, Pepper Green, 3 speed) when he was 19 (in 1976) and has had it ever since. The time has come where he is passing it down to me, his only son. I'm taking possession of it in a few weeks. A lot of the things he never looked into or took the time to do (like research the rear end, order the PHS documents) I have had fun doing these last few months. I'm excited to let this part of my dad live on with me, because I associate the car so much with him.

Thanks for helping me out with this, and I look forward to interacting with you guys in the future.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

It's going to look alot like this. We would love to see pictures as soon as you get some..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NFoxy22 (Mar 14, 2012)

Yep! Except no vinyl top and no decals. But that's it. I'll see if I can post some pics.


----------



## NFoxy22 (Mar 14, 2012)

*Pics*

Here you go:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I like the '70's stance and the decal-delete. Great that the Judge is going into good hands and to someone who appreciates it, not just for the $$$, but for what it is and its history. GTO's and Judges did not come with safe-t-track standard...it was an option, something like $14 extra, if that. In your dad's defense, virtually nobody in the '70's and early '80's was into checking the numbers and the PHS on these cars. I know I wasn't. I didn't get the PHS for my '65 GTO until about 2005....after I'd owned it for 23 years. I still haven't bothered to get the PHS for my '67 ragtop, which I bought as a tired old original car 29 years ago. It's a standard 'lot car' with standard features, nothing special, so why bother? Enjoy your "new" car, and keep us updated!
Jeff


----------



## NFoxy22 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Jeff. will do.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The local Land of Lakes GTO club has some very knowledgable people, in particular John Robinson, who can help you with info too. 

LOLGTO.COM

Home - Minnesota Muscle


----------

